# Medical. : Ultrasound examinations



## policemedic (Sep 27, 2010)

I believe it was the last JSOM that had an article on US use by ATPs, and other non-physician providers to dx fractures.  The article was interesting, and the data promising.  I wasn't all that surprised by the results, since we're dealing with a smart group.  Of course, it was a very small sample size, and that presents some statisitical validity and study construction issues, but I do believe that advanced providers can/should use US when available.  

In my current practice setting, availability is easy-put the damn thing in the raid van along with the other stuff that won't be going through the door with us.  For military medics, availability of anything can never be assumed.

What do you folks think of US use as an assessment tool in a general sense (not just for fx, I believe FAST exams and others are equally in reach) ?

If anyone doesn't have the article and wants it, I can PDF it and send it if need be.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2010)

I believe that ultrasound is in the future, maybe 5 years for the civilian world in some places, like our region D. I used ultrasound when I was @ U.S.A.R. class in Harrisburg to d/x pneumo's, tamponades and F.A.S.T. Good stuff but I would like to see the cost ratio for the squads. Military medicine will prolly see it before we in the civilian world.

For those that do not know, Policemedic and I went to paramedic school together and live in the same area.

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd love to see the article.  flyitlikeustolit@hotmail.com 

I'm all for anything that's portable enough to ride in a M.A.S./F.A.S. truck, and can be set up for a number of valid uses.  as far as the logistical aspect (batteries, gel, repair parts, etc.), that will likely be the more difficult part.  it's hard enough to get new electrodes for the AEDs.  But I'd love to see it made available to medical platoons, especially when serving line Battalions.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 28, 2010)

Helo- I'll scan/fire it off at the end of the training day.

The device is quite small and portable. Cost is probably another factor, particularly with consumable supplies.  This is why I like practicing in a non-profit setting where reimbursement, insurance, payer mix, etc., isn't such an issue.


----------

